# Bosch Icons



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

By far the best wiper blades I have ever purchased. I would highly recommend these blades to anyone who lives in a rainy part of the country. They can be found at any local auto parts store. Part number: 422A and 420B. $21.89 and $19.89.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*This is NOT for the blade refills? Bosh uses a different set up don't they? The entire blade unit I would imagine?*


----------



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes you are correct. This is an entire new set up.


----------

